# Wie kann ein einfacher Zugriff auf eine S7-300 mit Libnodave und C++ gemacht werden



## iga-graz (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade mich in C++ einzuarbeiten mit dem Ziel einen Zugriff mit Libnodave auf eine S7-300 oder 400 zu schaffen um Werte auszulesen oder zu schreiben.

Könnte mir bitte jemand dabei helfen, wie ich ein kompilierbares Programm zu Stande bringe.
Also ich habe mir die letzten Sourcen runtergeladen und es auch schon mit den Testprogrammen geschafft auf die Steuerung zu kommen.

Nun würde ich natürlich gerne meine eigenen Funktionen schreiben.

Ich bin leider noch ein C++ Rookie und deshalb schaffe ich es nicht mit den vorhandenen Sourcen von Libnodave ein kompilierbares Ganzes zu erstellen.

Mir geht es in erster Linie darum, wie ich Sourcefile (main) aufbaue, bei dem alle notwendigen Header datein eingebunden sind, damit ich eine Verbindung, entweder via MPI oder TCP/IP aufbauen kann. Den Rest schaff ich schon selber, wenn ich mal auf das Connectionobjekt Zugriff habe.

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe. Vielleicht hilft dieser Eintrag ja auch jemand anderem.

LG Chris


----------



## iga-graz (16 Februar 2010)

Hat denn keiner ein kleines Codebeispiel (vielleicht auch vom makefile) für mich? Also welche Komponenten ich wie einbinden muss um eine Verbindung herzustellen?

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## RobiHerb (16 Februar 2010)

*Die Umgebung*

Hallo,

es kommt ja anscheinend nicht nur auf das eigentliche C++ an. Welche Entwicklungsumgebung wird denn verwendet? 

Wozu wird das ganze gebraucht?

Ist das was für DOS/Windows/Linux?

Ich würde dann ggf. antworten können aber einfach so?


----------



## iga-graz (16 Februar 2010)

Hi, danke für die Antwort!

Ist mir schon klar dass da noch einige Infos fehlen.

Also:

Also als Entwicklungsumgebung hab ich die IDE Eclipse mit dem mingw g++ compiler laufen.
Das ganze sollte auf Windows laufen, möchte es aber später auf Linux probieren.

Ich möchte mir über die Libnodave Bibliothek Kenntnis aneignen um, unabhängig von Simatic auf die Werte zugreifen und gegebenenfalls ändern zu können. Also Zugriff auf DB, Merker usw.

Ich hoffe das reicht fürs Erste.

BG

Chris


----------



## iga-graz (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo, hat jemand vielleicht einige Internet Links wo meine Probleme beschrieben werden.
Für die Beschreibungen die mit der Libnodave Bibliothek mitgeliefert werden muss man allerdings schon einiges an Erfahrung mitbringen, deshalb suche ich eine etwas einfachere Erklärung wie ich ein Programm zur Kommunikation mit der Steuerung aufbauen könnte.

Danke Chris


----------

